# New to HDR



## CookieMonster (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to HDR but I have a few questions, first I'll start off with;
I found a program that can convert a single RAW to HDR, has anyone successfully converted a RAW to HDR equivalent to using multiple exposures ?


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 17, 2015)

In my experience, HDR never looks good. And this is going to open a whole can of worms.

HDR is a technique that only a few have mastered.

99% of HDR is overdone and overcooked.

With a RAW image, you can get a HDR effect just by pumping the shadows and dropping the highlights.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 17, 2015)

> With a RAW image, you can get a HDR effect just by pumping the shadows and dropping the highlights.



HDR effect?  what you're suggesting _*IS*_ HDR.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 17, 2015)

Braineack said:


> > With a RAW image, you can get a HDR effect just by pumping the shadows and dropping the highlights.
> 
> 
> 
> HDR effect?  what you're suggesting _*IS*_ HDR.


Touché 

I'm comparing it to the 'proper' way of combing 3-5 photos shot at different exposure -5 -3 0 3 5

But yes, anything you do it increase the dynamic range is technically HDR, if you go into the literal wording.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 17, 2015)

I shoot nikon, so I only need 1 exposure.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 17, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I shoot nikon, so I only need 1 exposure.


Same haha


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 17, 2015)

Sorry Cookie Monster, you are going to have to learn like the rest of us. Read a lot of this Forum, practice, repeat...
This is not a 1 answer type forum, learn and use your skills..
Welcome.


----------



## CookieMonster (Jun 18, 2015)

sscarmack said:


> In my experience, HDR never looks good. And this is going to open a whole can of worms.
> 
> HDR is a technique that only a few have mastered.
> 
> ...


I thought I was going to get email notifications on this thread, hrm anyhow !

I agree alot of HDR is overcooked, it has to be done right, some have an eye for it, others don't. 

There is a software package that can convert a single RAW to HDR, without multiple exposures, are the results as good, or a tad bit different ? When you say pump the shadows and drop the hightlights, were are you doing this in RAW ?

Another question I have is; what is meant by if a program has no zoom and always shows actual pixels when viewing HDR ?


----------



## Braineack (Jun 18, 2015)

Any software that can manipulate a RAW file should give you this ability.

I do all my HDR by hand using Lightroom.

I'll take an image and increase the shadows to a level that matches what my eye was seeing, reduce the highlights to do the same, then I'll increase the whites and black just below clipping.


here's an example on a boring image:



Beach View by The Braineack, on Flickr

The foliage around the top of the frame was completely black when shot, as I exposed for the sky/water.  The shadows on the chairs were also very deep.  This image now represents a much more realistic scene as I saw it compared to initially captured.


Another way some people like to do it, is import the same image a few times in Adobe Raw, then saving ech one out with different exposure settings and then using "Merge to HDR" combine them back.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 24, 2015)

> Hi, I'm new to HDR but I have a few questions, first I'll start off with;
> I found a program that can convert a single RAW to HDR, has anyone successfully converted a RAW to HDR equivalent to using multiple exposures ?



Technically, it isn't "real HDR", but with Raw images, you can get the increased dynamic range you need, most of the time.    I do it a lot, and it's fine, unless the range is over 7 stops.   The key is restraint.   If you do it right, people won't notice it's HDR unless they're very observant.


----------



## Photos In Color (Jun 25, 2015)

HDR images are often produced poorly with over editing. But they really can be hugely powerful too. 

Lightroom has a new HDR feature and it actually makes it hard to ruin an image, it just gives you extra editing capacities.  I actually created a video on this just yesterday (great timing) 





It may well help you out.


----------

